# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Trilplaat/Vibratietraining - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Vibratietraining: ja, maar. . .* 
> 
> Trilplaten zijn heel erg in. In verschillende lichaamshoudingen stimuleren de trillingen bepaalde spiergroepen zonder al te veel inspanning. Al naargelang het programma worden trilplaten gebruikt om af te slanken of om te masseren. Maar opgelet, niet iedereen mag gebruik maken van de vibrerende trilplaten.


*Bron*
- e-gezondheid.be

----------


## b.mangroelal

Het meest subtiele van het leven vindt plaats om onze zintuigen heen

----------

